# Empfehlung für virtuelle Maschine

## Erdie

Ich möchte ein virtuelles Windows installieren, um meine Steuerabrechung machen zu können. Welche Virtualisierung ist am besten zu empfehlen? Vor Jahren hatte ich mal qemu aber da ich den Überblick verloren haben, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das der besten Emulator ist. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Es sollte möglichst problemlos und stabil laufen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich habe füher immer Vmware benutzt. Seit etwa zwei/drei Jahren benutze ich app-emulation/virtualbox.

Habe eigentlich nichts zu meckern. Läuft immer problemlos. Habe folgende Packete installiert:

```
app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules
```

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Laut c't ist Virtualbox die Anwendung, die unter Linux am Besten funktioniert. Läuft ohne Registrierung und so nen Scheiß. Und man hat es in 5 Minuten verstanden. Wichtig ist nur, dass du nach der Installation von Windows die Guestadditions installierst, damit du hohe Auflösungen bekommst. Aber das ist nur ein Klick im Menü.

----------

## Erdie

Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mal Virtualbox probieren. Muß man da auch ein kernelmodul installieren so wie bei qemo (kqemu), damit es einigermaßen schnell genut läuft?

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mal Virtualbox probieren. Muß man da auch ein kernelmodul installieren so wie bei qemo (kqemu), damit es einigermaßen schnell genut läuft?

 

Wichtig 'qt4' USE flag, sonst keine GUI

nach Installation einmal (oder bei neuem Kernel):

```
# /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
```

Das sollte das modul laden, sonst einfach

```
# modprobe vboxdrv
```

bevor du VirtualBox startest

//edit: ich glaube mein Tastenbrett hat einen Knick oder soo  :Smile: 

//edit: oder einfach hier http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Virtualbox

stimmt, der Benutzer muss noch in vboxusers Gruppe etc. und bei der '-bin' braucht es auch kein 'qt4'

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ok, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich mal Virtualbox probieren. Muß man da auch ein kernelmodul installieren so wie bei qemo (kqemu), damit es einigermaßen schnell genut läuft?

 

Ja du brauchst ein kernelmodul. Habe ich oben schon gepostet. Die ebuilds sagen dir dann auch was du noch machen musst damit es läuft.

Ich habe bei mir noch virtualbox-guest-additions im runlevel default. Und folgende module werden bei mir auch noch durch "/etc/conf.d/modules"

geladen: "vboxdrv "vboxnetflt" "vboxnetadp" (weiss aber jetzt nicht ob das zwingend notwendig ist, je nach (gentoo)einstellunge werden diese

vielleicht  auch selbständig geladen.

Wie gesagt habe es vor Jahren einmal installiert und nie wider in die config Dateien geschaut, es läuft einfach und ich benutze es selten für w2000

und relativ häufig um mir mal andere Linux dists anzuschauen.

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
> ```
> ...

 

"/etc/init.d/vboxdrv" habe ich überhaupt nicht (mehr?) auf meinem system. Läuft bei mir auch ohne.

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Die ebuilds sagen dir dann auch was du noch machen musst damit es läuft.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir noch virtualbox-guest-additions im runlevel default. 

 

Hast du die guest-additions auf deinem host läufen oder in der VM?

Wenn auf dem host, dann brauchst du es nicht. Dieses paket benötigst du, wenn du gentoo in einer Virtualbox VM laufen lässt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> .... Dann werde ich mal Virtualbox probieren. Muß man da auch ein kernelmodul installieren so wie bei qemo (kqemu), damit es einigermaßen schnell genut läuft?

 

Ja, es wird das Paket virtualbox-modules als Abhängigkeit (zb von  virtualbox oder virtualbox-bin) mitinstalliert.

Beachte auch die postinst-messages, dort sind die wichtigsten Punkte gut beschrieben.

Nach einem Kernel wechsel müssen solche externem Module natürlich passend zum neuen Kernel neu gebaut werden - dafür eignet sich zb sys-kernel/module-rebuild recht gut :)

@disi

Sorry, aber "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" gibt es unter Gentoo nicht. Die Module kommen aus dem virtualbox-modules Package welches via emerge installiert wird.

/edit: Da war fuchur mit seinem Post schneller...

----------

## disi

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   .... Dann werde ich mal Virtualbox probieren. Muß man da auch ein kernelmodul installieren so wie bei qemo (kqemu), damit es einigermaßen schnell genut läuft? 
> 
> Ja, es wird das Paket virtualbox-modules als Abhängigkeit (zb von  virtualbox oder virtualbox-bin) mitinstalliert.
> 
> Beachte auch die postinst-messages, dort sind die wichtigsten Punkte gut beschrieben.
> ...

 

Ich habe zuviel Distro Hopping betrieben   :Very Happy:  Trotzdem koennte ich schwoeren es gab mal ein solches Run-Script unter Gentoo...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Die ebuilds sagen dir dann auch was du noch machen musst damit es läuft.
> 
> Ich habe bei mir noch virtualbox-guest-additions im runlevel default.  
> 
> Hast du die guest-additions auf deinem host läufen oder in der VM?
> ...

 

Ok, das wusste ich nicht. Dann kann ich das virtualbox-guest-additions auf meine Gentoo Host ja entsorgen.

 *disi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe zuviel Distro Hopping betrieben  Trotzdem koennte ich schwoeren es gab mal ein solches Run-Script unter Gentoo...

 

Irgend wo habe ich die Datei auch einmal gesehen, deshalb habe ich auch "(mehr?)" geschrieben. Kann aber auch sein das es unter

Debian, Fedora, Sabayon, Arch oder Mint war, is ja nicht so das man zu wenig Zeit hätte und/oder kein angeborenen Spieltrieb  :Smile: .

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Ich werde berichten, wenn es soweit ist ..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ein Hinweis noch, es gibt virtualbox und virtualbox-bin. virtualbox ist komplett frei, virtualbox-bin für nicht kommerzielle Nutzung. virtualbox-bin hat einige Vorteile, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe in Bezug auf USB. Also für zu Hause würde ich das nehmen. Ich nutze es auch.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ein Hinweis noch, es gibt virtualbox und virtualbox-bin. virtualbox ist komplett frei, virtualbox-bin für nicht kommerzielle Nutzung. virtualbox-bin hat einige Vorteile, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe in Bezug auf USB. Also für zu Hause würde ich das nehmen. Ich nutze es auch.

 

mit dem paket app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle kann man auch die Features, welche nur mit virtualbox-bin verfügbar sind auch mit virtualbox verwenden. Wobei nicht garantiert ist, dass zukünftige Versionen dieser Extensions mit der OSE Fassung von VirtualBox funktionieren.

----------

## Erdie

Habe Virtualbox-bin bereits installiert und gestartet, allerdings kommt meine Frau erst morgen wieder und bringt eine Windows CD mit. Bis jetzt ist der virtuelle Bildschirm noch relativ  unspektakulär.

Ist das Kernelmodul so unkritisch, dass man es automatisch bei jedem Systemstart laden kann?

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Habe Virtualbox-bin bereits installiert und gestartet, allerdings kommt meine Frau erst morgen wieder und bringt eine Windows CD mit. Bis jetzt ist der virtuelle Bildschirm noch relativ  unspektakulär.
> 
> Ist das Kernelmodul so unkritisch, dass man es automatisch bei jedem Systemstart laden kann?

 

hmm, 3D acceleration, dafuer die Additions in Safe Mode installieren... so wie glassy Task Bar... wuff

//edit: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html eben noch eingefallen  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Habe Virtualbox-bin bereits installiert und gestartet, allerdings kommt meine Frau erst morgen wieder und bringt eine Windows CD mit. Bis jetzt ist der virtuelle Bildschirm noch relativ  unspektakulär.
> 
> Ist das Kernelmodul so unkritisch, dass man es automatisch bei jedem Systemstart laden kann?

 

Sehe kein grund warum du das Kernelmodul beim starten nicht laden solltest.

Wenn du mal Virtualbox testen möchtest kannst du dir ja mal irgend eine LiveCd runter laden. Neue Maschine erstellen dann bei

Massenspeicher "IDE-Controller" auswählen dann auf die Cd mit dem Kreuz Klicken und "Cd-Laufwerk hinzufügen"

auswählen und dann bei "Medium auswähle" das iso-file angeben. Bei System noch darauf achten das bei Boot-Reihenfolge auch CD/DVD

angewählt ist und dann kannst du auch ein die Live-iso starten und Virtualbox testen.

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Da ich jetzt doch keine Windows CD habe (muß ich mir erst beschaffen), habe ich mal Ubuntu zum testen installiert. Läuft prima .. theoretisch .. abgesehen davon, dass das System als solches eher ein Witz ist für jemanden, der vor Jahren von SuSE 6.4 auf Gentoo gewechselt ist. Ich habe gerade nach eine halben Stunde total genervt aufgegeben, diese sch*** Konsole zu suchen. Wie kann man sich nur sowas antun? Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man in Ubuntu ein Terminal aufrufen kann. Ich kann´s immer noch nicht fassen lol ROTFL ..

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Da ich jetzt doch keine Windows CD habe (muß ich mir erst beschaffen), habe ich mal Ubuntu zum testen installiert. Läuft prima .. theoretisch .. abgesehen davon, dass das System als solches eher ein Witz ist für jemanden, der vor Jahren von SuSE 6.4 auf Gentoo gewechselt ist. Ich habe gerade nach eine halben Stunde total genervt aufgegeben, diese sch*** Konsole zu suchen. Wie kann man sich nur sowas antun? Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man in Ubuntu ein Terminal aufrufen kann. Ich kann´s immer noch nicht fassen lol ROTFL ..

 

Wenn man da oben Links wo hinklickt, kann man Namen von Applikationen eingeben. Versuch 'Terminal', so geht das zumindest auf einer LiveCD   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist glaube so ähnlich wie bei Gnome3, nur noch schlimmer. Drücke mal die Windows Taste oder ALT und fang dann an, terminal zu tippen, also die ersten Buchstaben. Oder mit der Maus links oben in die Ecke, dann soll so etwas wie ein Menü kommen. Und wenn du das irgendwie hinbekommen hast, dann klickst du mit rechts auf das Icon vom Terminal und sagst ihm, dass du es permanent im Dock haben willst. Oder eventuell mit rechts auf das Dock klicken.

Ist doch ganz einfach, logisch und intuitiv   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

So wie Windows8. Wichtige Menüpunkte sind nicht mehr sichtbar (wozu auch, belegt doch nur unnütz Platz), man findet sie, indem man mit der Maus in irgendwelche Ecken oder Ränder geht. Findest du das jetzt nicht logisch??????? Bei Win8 haben manche einen halben Tag gesucht, wie man den Schrott ausschaltet... Ist doch bei Gnome3 auch schon so. Nur Gnome3 kann man diesen Scheiß mit Extensions abstellen.

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so als kleine Vorwarnung, das Terminal zu finden ist nur die erste Hürde für erfahrene Linuxer unter Ubuntu.

Viel vergnügen bei dem versuch "su -l" zum laufen zu bringen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist doch ganz einfach.... sudo su...

Wenn man nach irgendwelchen Dingen googelt, dann stößt man doch öfters mal auf das Wiki von Ubuntu und da lernt man solche Sachen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bleibe bei Gentoo, ist irgendwie einfacher   :Embarassed: 

ich habe das nur mal getestet. Aber ich möchte noch die SDK für  meine Nokia N900 auf einer virtuellen Maschine installieren, nur mal um was zu probieren. Ubuntu fällt da erstmal durch lol. Für soetwas ist VirtualBox gut. 

BTW: Gleich beim Hochfahren meldet vbox jedesmal, dass der audio host nicht antworten würde und es deshalb keinen Sound gibt. Das scheint ein Problem von Virtualbox zu sein. Gibt es keine Audio device Einstellungen in Virtualbox? Da kann man nur wählen zwischen oss alsa und pulsaudio.  Pa hab ich nicht und bei alsa funktioniert es nicht. Mich würde mal interessieren, welches device da verwendet wird. Ich habe da noch ein paar mehr - so ein nvidia hdmi Zeugs was ich nicht brauche. Default wäre aber das richtige, wenn es denn automatisch ausgewählt wird.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> sudo su...
> 
> Wenn man nach irgendwelchen Dingen googelt, dann stößt man doch öfters mal auf das Wiki von Ubuntu und da lernt man solche Sachen.

 

Und genau das ist das Problem bei Ubuntu: Man wird mit inkompetenten Ratschlägen überhäuft. In obigem Fall wäre das richtige Kommando beispielsweise sudo -s; das "su" startet nur redundant einen unnötigen Prozess. Die bessere Lösung wäre natürlich, sudo vernünftiger zu konfigurieren und auch einen Root-User anzulegen, aber das fordert halt eine Mindestkompetenz - etwa, zu wissen, dass man kein unsicheres Passwort für root wählen darf - was Ubuntu seiner Zielgruppe nicht zumuten will. [Meckermodus] Dass der Benutzer bei der Ubunto-Konfiguration zu einem unsicheren Benutzerpasswort animiert wird, mit dem man dann auch noch root-Rechte bekommt, scheinen sie im Eifer des Gefechts übersehen zu haben [/Meckermodus]

----------

## Erdie

Wobei der unnötige Prozess sicher noch das geringste Problem ist ..

----------

## Erdie

Für das Soundproblem habe ich inzwischen 

diesen bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363635

und diesen bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310793

gefunden. Man kann als workaround das ebuild patchen. Leider wird die Lösung nicht offiziell, weil, wenn ich recht verstehe, dieses nur bei reinen ALSA System nötig ist und die libsdl maintainer dieses aus unerfindlichen Gründen ablehnen (ich habe noch nicht alles gelesen). Aber es scheint wohl darauf hinauszulaufen, dass man insgeheim davon ausgeht, jeder würde Soundserver wie pulsaudio etc. nutzen.

----------

## Erdie

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die Einstellung ist, bei der man festlegt, welcher Bildschirm für den Vollbildmodus verwendet wird? Ich habe das mal irgendwo gefunden und auf meinen 2. Monitor gestellt, dann rückgängig gemacht und nach dem Reboot wird wieder der 2. Bildschirm verwendet. Jetzt finde ich die Option nicht mehr, das umzustellen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Erdie

Sorry, hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden ..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Stimmt, an was es liegt, danach habe ich noch nicht gesucht. Aber Ubuntu gibt bei Virtualbox nur Laut, wenn auf dem Host Pulseaudiio läuft.

----------

## Erdie

Sound bekommst Du wenn Du

```

In media-libs/libsdl-1.2.14-r6 removing the line that contains

> --disable-alsa-shared 

solves the problem.

```

dannach libsdl neu  emergen und der  Sound läuft auf *buntu auch wenn der host nur alsa hat  !

Ist eine schmutzlge Lösung aber geht.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

